# a plume of sugar



## Yul

"Peel and core the fruit, cut it into slices, then macerate them in *a plume of sugar*." NYT

Comment traduire " in a plume of sugar"?

Traînée? Nuage? Autres???

Est-ce beaucoup? Est-ce peu?

Merci pour ce petit coup de main

Yul


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

panache de sucre?  Je ne sais pas. C'est un peu de bizarre en anglais aussi. J'imagine c'est comme un panache de fumée, mais avec du sucre.


----------



## wildan1

We do say _a plume of smoke_ (a small trace), but I have never heard it said about sugar. We might say _with a soupçon of sugar _(yes, we do use this French word for this, especially in cooking).

I do suppose it just means a small amount -- _une petite cuillerée_ ou _une pincée de sucre ?_


----------



## Omelette

Yes, it's stupid, isn't it. 'A plume of sugar' is not a known English expression. My guess would be not very much.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I found the recipe in the original post and still have no idea what it is! If I was cooking I'd probably throw sugar up in the air to make a smoke plume haha. Not much help there.  Maybe he means throw some sugar in a smoke plume-like way over the apples or whatever...


----------



## Omelette

Though some recipes can be a little over-precise, this one is consistently vague.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/sam-sifton-apple-pie.html?_r=0


----------



## catheng06

une once de sucre, au sens d'un petit peu sans en préciser la quantité  ?


----------



## Yul

Merci à chacun de vous.
L'important pour moi c'est surtout de savoir qu'il s'agit d'une petite quantité. 
Maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'à être quelque peu créatif.
Mais j'aime bien : un soupçon, un brin et tout simplement un tout petit peu.
Merci
Yul


----------



## pointvirgule

On trouve la même phrase dans cet autre article du _NYT_, cette fois avec la recette. La liste des ingrédients comprend : trois quarts de tasse de sucre. Plus qu'un soupçon, tout de même.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Good find, mr. semicolon. Thanks for clearing it up. I myself wasn't sure where the "small amount" thing was coming from! I was imagining it more as a spreading of sugar through the air dramatically, like a puff or something. The plume aspect. Not necessarily a small or big amount, but enough that you could make a "plume" out of it. So still..makes no sense really, but no, not just a small amount!


----------



## Nicomon

Plus de 24 heures plus tard... j'ajoute mon grain de sel (ou de sucre ).

Perso, je préfère _nuage_.  Ou peut-être _brume / voile. _ Pourquoi ?
Parce que _soupçon, brin, petit peu_ ont des équivalents anglais (_dash, hint_, _just a little, etc._)  moins imagés que "_plume_".

Et parce qu'il me semble qu'on met plus que juste un soupçon de sucre dans une tarte aux pommes.

*Ajout :  *Occupée que j'étais à écrire ce post, je n'avais pas lu les deux précédents.
En effet, 3/4 de tasses... ça commence à faire un GROS soupçon.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Well I agree with nicomon that evokes the image of a smoke plume, more like "nuage."

I looked into this baking junk more and, the article refers to macerating apples with this "plume" of sugar. I Googled macerating with sugar, and they all talk about sprinkling sugar over the fruit. So I still think it might refer to the way it's done...I'm imaging the person's hand sprinkling it in a fashion that creates a kind of "plume" over the fruit. You know like, spreading it in the air over the fruit, if that makes any sense. haha.

Or maybe she puts the sugar in her hand and blows it in a puff over the fruit...?

I think it's just some silly word she used trying to sound masterful and fancy...


----------



## pointvirgule

The recipe does call for sprinkling the sugar over the apples in the pan. Is that all there is to that _plume_?
Alors, _une averse de sucre_ ? _Une tempête de sucre_ ? Bon, je sors.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Une tempête lol!

Okay I googled "plume" again and it does say it refers to some material being in the shape of a feather, like a plume... and that's where the word for smoke comes from, plume of smoke.

So there. She throws the sugar on in such a way that it makes the shape of a feather in the air, as it falls on the apples. Case closed


----------



## Nicomon

@ pv : Dois-je conclure que t'aimes pas _un voile / nuage de sucre ? 

Une giclée de sucre?   _Ben quoi...  c'est un peu moins « arrosant » qu'une averse.
_Une volée / une salve de sucre ?  _Par association d'idées ... cherchez pas.
_
Un manteau de sucre ?    _Je change le "plume" en "coat".


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

A plume is a feather in French too right? Maybe just leave it. But we're talking more fluffy ostrich feather than just your average feather.


----------



## JClaudeK

Pourquoi pas "un panache de sucre" pour rester dans l'image ? 
édit: comme l'a proposé Soleil_Couchant en #2

Plus sérieusement: saupoudrer de sucre


----------



## Itisi

Mais ça ne choque personne qu'il s'asigisse de 'macérer' ?  COmment peu-on macérer quelque chose dans un nuage !   Et 'saupoudrer' n'est pas 'macérer'.  Pour macérer quelque chose, il faut que la chose trempe, soit couverte... C'est quoi, ce truc !


----------



## Omelette

True, Itsi, I hadn't noticed that.  As you say, macerating involves a liquid. Absurd.


----------



## JClaudeK

saupoudrer les pommes de sucre puis les laisser macérer (dans leur jus)


Omelette said:


> macerating involves a liquid


Avec le sucre, les pommes vont faire du jus !


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

JClaudeK said:


> Pourquoi pas "un panache de sucre" pour rester dans l'image ?
> édit: comme l'a proposé Soleil_Couchant en #2




Haha oui, c'est exact !  Pourquoi pas ? C'est stupide en anglais aussi !


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> Avec le sucre, les pommes vont faire du jus !


Ah bon ?


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Comment peut-on macérer quelque chose dans un nuage !   Et 'saupoudrer' n'est pas 'macérer'.  Pour macérer quelque chose, il faut que la chose trempe, soit couverte... C'est quoi, ce truc !


  On ne macère pas dans un nuage... on macère dans un nuage/un voile/une volée/une averse/une giclée/un manteau, etc.  *de sucre*_.  _

Les fruits macèrent / sont laissés à macérer dans le sucre dont ils sont couverts, donc.   C'est "_plume_" que Yul veut traduire.

_Saupoudrer de sucre = Sprinkle with sugar.    _ Il manque "_plume_". 

Lu dans le Larousse de la cuisine  (il est question de fraises) : 





> Si elles manquent de saveur, *faites-les macérer dans du sucre* avec un filet de jus de citron : on retrouve tout de suite un peu plus de* panache* !


  Et voilà; tout y est.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Ouais....nous devrions tous essayer de faire ce dessert maintenant   bien entendu, avec la plume ou panache ou nuage ou....


Edit: ha nicomon !!! Voilà panache !! Ouaaaaaais


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> On ne macère pas dans un nuage... on macère dans un nuage/un voile/une volée/une averse/une giclée/un manteau, etc.  *de sucre*_._


J'avais bien compris qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un phénomène atmosphérique !


----------



## Omelette

Sprinkling apples with a little sugar doesn't produce any liquid. Try it, if you don't believe me  It takes a lot of sugar to produce a little liquid.


----------



## Itisi

Thank you for confirming that, *Omelette*!  A plume of _salt _is needed in this recipe, that would do it !


----------



## Omelette

I did read the recipe and this is what it says: 'All should heed Baldwin’s exhortation to precook the apples for the filling. It concentrates their flavor. “Apple pies that have crunchy, raw apples in them are a pet peeve of mine,” she said. Peel and core the fruit, cut it into slices, then macerate them in a plume of sugar.'
But anyway, I have said my piece and will say no more


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

This dang plume will never die!  Panache du sucre!  I think we've all beat this horse to death. Looking back up at my posts, I've repeated the same things multiple times. Hopefully some of it was useful to Yul 

(Not aimed at anyone. I just find this thread amusing. That's what happens when you use a silly pretentious phrase like "plume of sugar".)


----------



## Nicomon

@ Soleil_Couchant :  The word « panache » at the end of my quote has a totally different meaning. 
I wasn't seriously suggesting it.  Hence the .

@ Omelette : Should I then assume that those who wrote what follows don't know what they're talking about?
Or did you mean that just "sparkling" isn't enough to draw water/juice out of the apples?
Unless that depends on the variety of apples or the time allowed? 


> The cinnamon is just there to add some extra flavor to the apples. *The sugar will draw the juices out of the apples*.
> So, when you come back 30 minutes later, you will find the bowl has a good amount of juice just sitting at the bottom. Source





> *Covering* sliced fresh apples with table sugar causes the apples to macerate.
> The maceration process causes the fruit to soften, to break into parts, and to weaken or to become thin.
> Sugar causes apple slices to macerate because sugar is hydrophilic, which means it attracts water (water loving).
> *It might be said that the sugar sucks the water out of the fruit*, thus the water is separated from the apple slices and they shrink. Source


 As for what in the world  a "plume of sugar" is ... can anybody get a hold of  Kierin Baldwin's telephone number?
Should we try to reach her at The Dutch, in the SoHo neighbourhood, and get the answer from the horse's mouth?


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> J'avais bien compris qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un phénomène atmosphérique !


  Désolée. J'ai juste pas résisté à l'envie de préciser... pour en passant répéter les autres idées suggérées pour (tenter de) traduire  _plume.
_
Au fait, toi Itisi, qu'est-ce que tu suggères ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Bon bon bon. Moi qui avais juré de ne plus remettre les pieds dans ce fil, et nous qui cherchions à traduire _plume _en français... regardez donc ce que tonton pointpoint a trouvé dans un vieux bouquin :


> Pour cuire le sucre à la plume, on met dans une bassine deux livres de sucre avec une livre d'eau ; on fait chauffer ce mélange pour dissoudre le sucre ; on fait évaporer l'humidité jusqu'à ce qu'en plongeant une cuiller dans ce sirop bouillant, et la secouant brusquement, le sucre en s'échappant de la cuiller se divise en une espèce de pellicule mince et légère, semblable à une toile d'araignée qui voltige en l'air. On nomme _sucre cuit à la petite plume_ ou _perlé _celui qui produit difficilement cet effet, et _sucre cuit à la grande plume_, celui qui le produit facilement. On reconnaît encore que le sucre est cuit à la plume, lorsqu'en en prenant un peu dans une cuiller, et le faisant tomber d'un peu haut, la dernière goutte se termine en un fil très délié, sec et cassant. Dans cet état il est à la grande plume, et lorsqu'il forme une petite goutte ronde et brillante au bout de ce fil, c'est une marque qu'il est _cuit au perlé_ ou à la petite plume. (Source)


Le chroniqueur du _NY Times_ fait donc vraisemblablement référence à un terme traditionnel de cuisine française (tombé en désuétude ?) En tous cas, l'idée générale, c'est celle de sucre cuit. Voilà voilà.


----------



## wildan1

While this discussion is highly amusing, the point made (many posts ago) is that _a plume of sugar _is a curious expression at best, and no native speakers of English have really understood what it means.

The discussion of French equivalents of an unclear source term is--even when talking about sweetening apples in some unclear fashion...  perhaps fruitless.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'étais plus revenue sur le fil.  Après lecture du dernier post de pv, j'ai vérifié à tout hasard dans le CNRTL, et on trouve ce qui suit sous *plume * (C - 2 b) - spécialement) :


> _GASTR._ _Sucre cuit à la plume_, celui qui, après avoir été cuit, est semblable à une toile d'araignée qui voltige en l'air, lorsqu'il s'échappe de la cuiller; −_cuit à la grande plume_, celui qui produit facilement cet effet; −_cuit à la petite plume_, celui qui le produit difficilement`` (Raymond 1832).


  Je vois très bien de quoi il s'agit, mais comment diable peut-on faire macérer des fruits là dedans ? 

Sauf que...  j'ai mal lu.  J'ai bêtement cru que le chroniqueur du NY Times rapportait les propos de Kierin Baldwin.
C'est pour ça que je suggérais de la contacter.


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Mais comment diable peut-on faire macérer des fruits là dedans ?


Tu as déjà fait du sucre à la crème ? On sait qu'il est cuit à point quand on en verse un peu avec une cuiller dans un verre d'eau froide et qu'il fait des petites boules. Pour autant, le sucre dans la casserole est encore liquide. Je pense que c'est ça que _sucre à la plume_ veut dire : du sucre cuit à un certain degré. Il me semble que ça a du sens dans le contexte de la garniture aux pommes macérées dans le sucre, non ?

(Mais qu'est-ce que je fous encore dans ce fil ? )


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I'll "bite"...I stay loyal to my original thought that they were trying to evoke the image of a "plume of smoke" only it's a plume of "sugar" being blown/thrown o'er the apples. Because that sounds more swanky than "toss" or "sprinkle." But maybe in French, sucre à la plume IS actually something, else...to me those descriptions bring "sugar sculpting" to mind from those Food Network shows we have...

the sugar plume o' doom continues


Edit: I just went back up and re-read the infamous first post. The apples are IN the plume o' sugar. Maybe the puff goes into the bowl first, not over the apples. celui-ci est ridicule !


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, toi Itisi, qu'est-ce que tu suggères ?


Héhé, rien...


----------

